# Attention Miyazaki fans



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

More Miyazaki titles will be available on Feb. 22nd. including one that I've been waiting for for a while, Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

However, _My Neighbor Totoro_ has been replaced with _The Cat Returns_ which is a non-Miyazaki picture, but is still produced by Studio Ghibli.

The reason? Disney still feels that there are too many copies of the Fox-released version of _My Neighbor Totoro_ which has a so-so transfer, pan-and-scan, and English only in the retail stream. Long story....


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Disney still feels that there are too many copies of the Fox-released version of _My Neighbor Totoro_ which has a so-so transfer, pan-and-scan, and English only in the retail stream.


Disney has the nerve to complain about another studio's treatment of an Asian film? Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!

http://www.petitiononline.com/warthkf/petition.html


----------

